# Lelit KATE (PL82T)



## jaho

Lelit KATE (PL82T) - some experience, recommendations?


----------



## mdzierzenski

Hi. I have this coffee machine. I do not recommend because after a year of light use, three to four coffees a day stopped working. I sent to the Lelit uk service in Leicester (easy to faind in google) and after the receipt I got a damaged machine. The express machine is not bad but I found a poor repair service. As you look at the pictures before and after the repair you will notice the problem. My features on the housing disappeared and others showed up ??? It's a waste of time and money. I need to sell it because I do not know how big the mileage is and look for something with a good repair service.

before repair

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mWQ70elDf5KgiW6TJdfAusr_pZbctSdd

after repair

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B7LEqbrJZaBN7APEEab7AaHn9b4lDZKZ


----------



## Jony

Really 12 month, so what about the warranty!!!


----------



## Nicknak

Is that your machine back or another one ??


----------



## DavecUK

I guess what I don't understand is *did you get a different machine returned to you*?

What was the problem exactly, what is it they have done?

Was the repair under warranty or is it a replacement



Did you purchase from them originally

Ah I'm doing it again and writing more than you have...but have you contacted them and explained your concerns whatever they are, or come on here to use the forum as a medium for complaint. I am genuinely unsure what it is you want from us......


----------



## mdzierzenski

Hi, I'm not expecting anything. I wrote about my experiences with this espresso machine and repair service in Leicester. I have decided to use UK repair service instead sending machine abroad to dealer repair centre, avoiding additional shipping time. They gave me good working coffee machine, with terrible cosmetic condition. Issue been reported, but I have been accused of sending coffee machine in that condition, where I have evidence of actual condition. All I have been offered is replacing panels, but nothing will change it, I think it is not my machine. It's like fighting with windmills. I'm looking for something new and I will sell this Lelit. I think about Rocket or EMC with Eureka Atom, hoping if I'll need to use repair service - it will be finally professional on.


----------



## ashcroc

mdzierzenski said:


> Hi, I'm not expecting anything. I wrote about my experiences with this espresso machine and repair service in Leicester. I have decided to use UK repair service instead sending machine abroad to dealer repair centre, avoiding additional shipping time. They gave me good working coffee machine, with terrible cosmetic condition. Issue been reported, but I have been accused of sending coffee machine in that condition, where I have evidence of actual condition. All I have been offered is replacing panels, but nothing will change it, I think it is not my machine. It's like fighting with windmills. I'm looking for something new and I will sell this Lelit. I think about Rocket or EMC with Eureka Atom, hoping if I'll need to use repair service - it will be finally professional on.


Did you by any chance take a photo of the sticker before sending it away? It'll show a different serial number which will be impossible for them to argue with.


----------



## mdzierzenski

I leave this case, I know that I never use Lelit uk. I lost some money, because I will sell it cheaply.

Look carefully at the pictures before and after the repair. and draw conclusions.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mdzierzenski said:


> I leave this case, I know that I never use Lelit uk. I lost some money, because I will sell it cheaply.
> 
> Look carefully at the pictures before and after the repair. and draw conclusions.


Don't you have the original serial number written down anywhere?


----------

